# Google- Priority Health: Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Bay News 9 - Bay News 9



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Bay News 9
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Priority Health: Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Bay News 9*
*Bay News 9*
Priority Health: *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*. *Irritable Bowel Syndrome*, or *IBS*, is the most common functional gastro-intestinal disorder. About 10 to 15 percent of Americans have it and females tend to get it more than males. Last Updated: Tuesday, April *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

